# Liste für d. 28.02.2004



## MxkxFxsh (13. Februar 2004)

So nun gibt es doch nen neuen Thread. :q 

Bitte nochmal angeben wer denn nun wirklich dabei sein kann und was eventuell mitgebracht werden kann.  Danke. :m 

Ich versuche dann die Liste immer zu aktualisieren. Bitte KEIN anderes "Blabla" hier reinschreiben.
----


MikeFish: fällt ganz aus !
Ace: ne Kiste Gold
Maddin: fällt ganz aus !
Truttafriend: Bratwürstchen, Pappteller
MFGI: fällt ganz aus !
Klapps kallikay:   (logo mit BB aber auch ohne)
TorF21: Senf, Ketschup, 20 Brötchen
Dorschdiggler: Bratwürstchen, Six-Pack, Plastik-Besteck
AndreasG: Bratwürstchen
detlefb: fällt ganz aus !
Salmonelle: Bratwürstchen, Ketschup + Klapptisch !
Meeresangler_Schwerin: (weiss noch nicht ob er kann?) 
DerDuke: Bratwürstchen, Bier,  (neues BB mit BB-Taufe)
Stephan: Bratwürstchen
simon s: Brot
Laggo: Glühweinzubereitung, Glühwein
mefohunter84: (weiss noch nicht ob er kann?) 
Gnilftz: Klapptisch, Autofahrerbier
Mirco: fällt ganz aus !
Fischkoopp: fällt ganz aus !
MichaelB: fällt ganz aus !
Fischbox: fällt ganz aus !
theactor: fällt ganz aus !
Rudi:  fällt ganz aus !
JosiHH + Michi: fällt ganz aus !
marschel: (weiss noch nicht ob er kann?)
Reppi: fällt ganz aus !
BBangler: fällt ganz aus !
MeFoMan: fällt ganz aus !


----------



## Maddin (13. Februar 2004)

Bin dabei und bringe ne Packung Würstchen mit.


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Februar 2004)

Bin dabei.

*Würstchen 
Pappteller* 

hab ich auch mit.


----------



## MFGI (13. Februar 2004)

Sollte kein Wintereinbruch kommen, bin ich auch dabei.
Bringe Hunger und Durst mit.  
Nee Quatsch, ich bringe Würstchen und eine Kiste Krombacher mit.


----------



## Klapps kallikay (13. Februar 2004)

Ich werde auchmal beim Board erscheinen und  mir mal einen eindruck von den ganzen verrückten verschaffen(lach).

Noch eine Frage:Mit oder ohne BB?


----------



## TorF21 (13. Februar 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei #h 

Mitbringsel: Senf, Ketschup und 20 Brötchen 

und evtl. noch einen Kumpel mit Bellyboat 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Februar 2004)

[marquee]BESCHEID [/marquee] 


bin auch dabei..... Würstchen, Six-Pack, Plastik Besteck, Gute Laune, Belly, Angelsachen  #h


----------



## AndreasG (13. Februar 2004)

Bin auch dabei und werde evtl. noch Zwei BB-Kapitäne mitbringen, ansonsten Würstchen, BB, Fliege, was schönes  und gute Laune.

&nbsp;


----------



## detlefb (13. Februar 2004)

Damit Mikefish ein bisschen mehr zutun hat........
Detlefb mit grossen Rundgrill ist auch dabei
Gruss Detlef


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Februar 2004)

Na prima Jungs..... so allmählich wird das was :z :m #h


----------



## Salmonelle (13. Februar 2004)

[marquee]*ICH AUCH!  * [/marquee] 

mit ner Packung Würstchen und Ketschuppp und BB,
Bier trinke ich von allem, was da so mitgebracht wird...
*edit : und natürlich Klapptisch! * 

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MxkxFxsh (13. Februar 2004)

Horst watt iss mit Deinem  *Klapp-Tisch ?* 
Könnte der noch mit dabei sein ? :q #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Februar 2004)

Wie immer werde ich auch versuchen zu kommen, kann aber nichts versprechen. 
An dem WE ist nemlich auch Norwegen Roadshow in Lübeck und da wollte ich spätestens am Sonntag auch hin. Mal sehen.


----------



## DerDuke (13. Februar 2004)

Ich versuch auch zu kommen, hängt aber von der Arbeit und dem Wetter ab.

Bringe Würstchen, Bier und mein neues BELLYBOAT mit.(Jungfernfahrt!!!!)


----------



## Ace (13. Februar 2004)

@DerDuke

na super dann isses ja endlich soweit:m


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Februar 2004)

Auch wenn ich selber nicht kommen kann wollte ich daran erinnern:

DENKT AN DIE NAMENSCHILDER !


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich bringe meinen Sohn, meinen Boxer und Würstchen mit.
Dafür lass ich dann die Angeln zu Hause ... oder ? na mal sehen.


Gegrillt werden aber nur die Würstchen !!!:q 

Grüße Stephan

#h :g


----------



## simon s (14. Februar 2004)

Moin 

Ich werde auch dabei sein ich bringe mal jede menge Brot mit.


MFG Simon


----------



## Laggo (14. Februar 2004)

Ich bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei werde ein Glühweinkochgerät inkl. Topf und Kelle mitbringen aber nur wenn es noch nicht zu warm ist !
Wenn wir noch n kleinen Grill brauchen,bring ich den auch mit!
Angeltechnisch Bring ich mein Belly und evtl noch einen Brandungsangler mit.

Gruß Laggo


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Februar 2004)

#h  Moin Mike,

habe von dem Treffen gelesen. Würde gerne, wenn sich`s zeitlich einrichten läßt, mit von der Partie sein. Ace hat mir auch schon dazu geraten. 

Gruß
Rolf

:z :z :z  ich freue mich :z :z :z


----------



## detlefb (14. Februar 2004)

@ "listenmacher" MikeFish 

ich fand doch tatsächlich noch Glühwein Packungen vom 28.Dez.
Bringe ich dann mit..... egal, auch wenns warm ist, bis zum nächsten Winter hält das nimmer #h 

Greetz Detlef


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. Februar 2004)

@ detlef

Das ist doch "Spitze"! :z 
Die Packung werden wir mal öffner und deren Inhalt uns bestimmt verinnerlichen. :m  #h  Danke.


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Februar 2004)

Moin,
ich würde auch gerne am 28. kom... äh erscheinen!!!   
Macht mal Meldung, was noch fehlt. Nen Klapptisch hätte ich noch im Angebot und halt was zum Schnabulieren, was soll's denn sein???
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Mirco (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auch mal wieder dabei ;-)

Bring Würstchen, was zum Knabbern (Kekse + Brezeln) mit und natürlich ein fest eingemeißeltes Grinsen, ENDLICH wieder mit dem BB auf der Ostsee *freu*


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Februar 2004)

@ Gnilftz

Ein Klapptisch wäre Super !!!!:z 
Den bring bitte mal mit. :m 

...und wenn jemand nen großen Müllbeutel mitbringen könnte...... das wär´s noch !!


----------



## Fischkoopp (15. Februar 2004)

Nabend

Bin dabei, bringe meinen Chef den Müllbeutel  ähhh und Müllbeutel mit. Futtersachen sind auch dabei.


----------



## MichaelB (15. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich bin dabei (so ich fit genug bin) und bringe ´nen Sixpack und ein paar dicke Grill-Lümmel mit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (15. Februar 2004)

Moin Mäkens!!#h
Will auch mit dabei sein:z :z :z . Wenn der Strand geeignet ist, dann komme ich mit Kuddel (meinem Boot), ansonsten halt mit dem BB oder nur mit der Wathose. 
Soll ich sonst noch etwas mitbringen?!

@Mike 

Dir werde ich wohl erst einmal anständig einen ausgeben müssen!!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Februar 2004)

@ Fischbox

Das freut mich riesig das da was geklappt hat !!:m 
Klaro machen wir dafür nen Bierchen auf..... freue mich drauf! #h

...ach ja, kannste vielleicht Grillanzünder besorgen?? Würde dringend gebraucht. Danke.


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Februar 2004)

Klapptisch, Müllbeutel is gebont.
N paar Brötchen viellecht noch zu den ganzen Würstchen???
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## theactor (15. Februar 2004)

HI,

ich muss weinen, weil ich nur "unverbindlich" zusagen kann da ich abends arbeiten muss..
Also wenn, dann nur so bis spätestens 15 Uhr... abhängig von Ort und Zeit  

Gruß,
Sönke #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Februar 2004)

@ Gnilftz

Danke. Brötchen und Brot sind reichlich vorhanden.:m #h


----------



## Fischbox (16. Februar 2004)

OK:z ! Grillanzünder werde ich besorgen.#h


----------



## detlefb (16. Februar 2004)

Damit Mikefish ein bisschen mehr zutun hat........
Detlefb mit grossen Rundgrill ist auch dabei
Gruss Detlef


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Februar 2004)

*HILFE !! * 
Kann noch jemand ne Tube voll Senf mitbringen ??
Das wäre Super ! :z :m


----------



## Rudi (16. Februar 2004)

Hi Jungs,

werde am 28.2 voraussgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit dabei sein.
Senf bringe ich mit. Ich freu mich schon drauf.

Rudi.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Februar 2004)

Bestens Rudi. #6 
Eines der wichtigsten Beilagen für Grillwürstchen. :m  #h


----------



## JosiHH (16. Februar 2004)

Moin zusammen,

ich komme auch und bring Michi mit + 2 Wathosen und Würstchen, Frikadellen o.ä. und für die Autofahrer unter uns n büschen was bleifreies (Kiste Cola, Fanta...)

JosiHH


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Februar 2004)

Nix Brötchen??? 
Wie wäre es dann mit ner Kiste Autofahrerbier??? 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Februar 2004)

@  Gnilftz 

 Super !!! Bring mit. :m


----------



## MichaelB (17. Februar 2004)

Moin,

irgendwie haben wir fast alles, bis auf... Grillkohle! 
Also ich habe noch einen 3-Kilo-Sack Grillbriketts, der soll gestiftet werden #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Februar 2004)

@ Michael .... das ist ja riesig ! :z :m #h 

Bring bitte mit. Danke.


----------



## Salmonelle (18. Februar 2004)

ok mike,
 hattste bis jetz wohl noch nich gesehn, aber hatte meinen Beitrag auf deine Frage nach Klapptisch sofort editiert: K. is auch dabei!
Gruß


----------



## MxkxFxsh (18. Februar 2004)

Horst..... wie immer! Auf Dich ist Verlass. #6 
Freue mich , bis dahin. :m  #h


----------



## marschel (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Mike and @,

kann mich diesmal leider nicht verbindlich anmelden, da ich über beide Ohren im Stress stecke....

ABER ICH VERSUCHE ES

Ist müßig sich jetzt nen Plan zu machen, was ich mitbringe, da sich nachher noch einige drauf freuen werden... :q

Ich schaue dann nochmal einen Tag vorher rein und guck, was fehlt..oder was noch ergänzt werden kann. 

Vielleicht bringe ich noch jemanden mit.


----------



## MichaelB (18. Februar 2004)

Moin,

sind eigentlich nur Enten-Reiter und Wasser-Läufer mit dabei, oder wagt auch jemand den Brandungs-Peitschen-Schwung?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Februar 2004)

@ MichaelB

Nein der Herr !
Ich werde meine Rute :q , neben deiner, :q  ins Wasser "stecken.
Und der Mann mit den "großen" Glocken, wohl seine, neben unserer.   
Außerdem wäre da noch die Frau von meinem Boss, die wird dann die " Ruten   und   Glocken  gründlich kontrollieren.


----------



## theactor (19. Februar 2004)

Moin,

was# nu los, Kampfperle..kleiner Hormonschub?  

GReetZ,
theactor #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (19. Februar 2004)

@ theactor

Wie kommst Du bloß auf so eine Idee ;+  :q


----------



## detlefb (19. Februar 2004)

@ MichaelB,
ich wage auch den "Brandungs-Peitschen-Schwung".
Sicher nicht die ganze Zeit, so ab und an werde zu den "Wasser_Läufern",  überlaufen 

Gruss Detlef


----------



## Reppi (19. Februar 2004)

Wer bringt denn eigentlich das Fest-Zelt mit ?????
Ich warte die Woche ab und frage dann mal an,was noch benötigt wird.
PS. Wo habe ich ein lauschiges Plätzchen morgen bei 3 aus SO;+


----------



## Laggo (19. Februar 2004)

@Reppi 

Probier doch mal Bliesdorf, da will ich Samstag warscheinlich auch mal testen!!


----------



## DerDuke (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

wenn es klappt reise ich schon am Freitag den 27.02. an. :q

Wer ist auch schon da und kann mich bei meiner Bellyboat-Jungfernfahrt vor dem Ertrinken bewahren? 

Außerdem suche ich noch ne Unterkunft vom 27.-29.02. in der Nähe von Heiligenhafen. Ich nehme an das treffen ist wieder in DD? Oder hab ich nicht aufgepasst? #c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. Februar 2004)

@ derDuke

Wo das Treffen statt findet stellt sich noch herraus. Es hängt alles vom Wetter und Wind ab. Aber es wird alles da oben sein, also entweder DD, Dahme oder irgendwo auf der Insel.
Schaun wir mal wie das Wetter es zulässt. :m #h


----------



## Gnilftz (20. Februar 2004)

@ MikeFish
Trägst Du bei mir in der Einkaufsliste noch die Kiste Autofahrerbier nach???
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Laggo (22. Februar 2004)

Moin,

Kann mir Irgendjemand n paar Watties mitbringen, da vom Belly zur zeit sonst nicht grad viel geht wollt ich es mal ein bischen mit Naturköder probieren.
Hier bekomme ich nirgendwo welche und Samstag wird es wohl noch zu früh sein um welche zu besorgen!
Wär echt n feiner Zug !

Gruß Laggo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Februar 2004)

*uuihh...das sieht nicht gut aus.... * 
...mit dem Wetter 
Es soll Schnee geben bis runter ins Flachland, bei Temperaturen von -3 bis +3 Grad. Der Wind soll aus Süd kommen und das nur leicht aber.......Eis und Schnee müssen wir nicht haben, da einige Boardis nicht gleich um die Ecke wohnen und doch schon erheblich Kilometer vor sich haben.

Quelle: *www.wetter.de*

Ich denke wir warten bis Mittwoch noch genaueres ab und dann sehen wir weiter.

Wird dieser Tag mit Eis und Schnee, werd ich persönlich absagen und ich denke das werden vernünftigerweise auch andere tun, die eine weite Anreise haben. Besser ist das vielleicht?

Na warten wir es ab...............


----------



## Fischbox (23. Februar 2004)

Jau!! Schöne Schaiße!!:c  Aber warten wir mal ab. Ich habe mein Boot zumindest noch nicht so weit weggestellt.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. Februar 2004)

Leute,

dat sind noch ein paar Tage hin bis Samstach - und die Meteorlügen wissen auch nicht alles:q :q :q 

@ Thomas : Du solltest ma mehr essen - bis ja nur noch "ein Schatten" deiner selbst :m 

Ich seh euch dann an der "Costa del Snow"

Grüße Stephan:g


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ob ich was retten könnte wenn ich absage...??   :g 

Da ich es nicht sooo weit habe: c.ya at the Costa del Snow #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MeFoMan (24. Februar 2004)

Hey Petrus!

Was geht ab ;+  Ich freue mich schon seit gaaaaanz langer Zeit auf dieses Wochenende - datt kann'ße ächt nich machen :e 

@all
Kniet euch jeden Abend vor dem #u  vor euer Bettchen,  :l  Petrus an und #h ein Stoßgebet 'gen Himmel. Irgendwie muss das mit dem Wetter funzen 

:m 

Gruß
Markus voller Hoffung


----------



## Ace (24. Februar 2004)

hm...n lauschiges Plätzchen zu finden wird nicht leicht sein...aber egal ich bin in jedem Fall irgendwo an der Küste unterwegs, auch wenn das Treffen ausfallen sollte.
Die letzten Tage/Wochen waren vollgestopft mit Arbeit. Da ist so ein Tag an der Küste Gold wert. Egal ob die Bedingungen otimal sind oder nicht.


----------



## DerDuke (24. Februar 2004)

@Ace  !GENAU! 

oder seid ihr Warmduscher !! #y


----------



## Fischbox (24. Februar 2004)

So ein Mist:e :e ! Muß mich leider für Samstag ausklinken, denn ich habe kurzfristig Arbeit aufgedrückt bekommen. Falls der Event aber stattfinden sollte, wünsche ich Euch jede Menge Petri Heil und Spaß. #6 Denkt dran, daß jetzt irgend ein anderer Grillanzünder besorgen muß!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Februar 2004)

* Grillanzünder * wird noch dringend benötigt. #h 
Leider fällt Fischbox aus, der den Grillanzünder mitbringen wollte.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Februar 2004)

Ich schaff das leider nicht am Samstag. Wäre sonst dabei. Sollte der Wind Sonntag gnädig sein, dann bin ich irgendwo an der Küste zu treffen!

Ich wünsch Euch viel Glück und gutes Wetter am Samstag und vergißt eure Fleecehandschuhe nicht. Es ist saukalt!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Februar 2004)

Hier  Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage. Sieht garnicht so schlecht aus!


----------



## Laggo (24. Februar 2004)

@MikeFish
Ich schau mal eben nach, irgendwo hatte ich noch welche ansonsten besorge ich noch welche!

@ all 

Was ist mit meinen Watties???
Es sind doch bestimmt ein paar Leute dabei die Ihre Brandungspeitschen schwingen!
Ich brauch auch nur 25 stk,will es doch nur mal vom BB testen!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. Februar 2004)

@ BBangler

Und wo ist da der Samstag bei ???;+ 
Wir haben doch am Samstag treffen und nicht irgendwann in der Woche, die vom Wind her noch ganz verträglich aussieht.
Und gerade am Samstag dreht der olle Wind dann auf NO mit 4-5!!! Es ist zum ko...:v 
Temperaturen sollen so um -3 bis +2 Grad werden, gemischt mit Schnee und Schneeregen.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Februar 2004)

Guten Abend,

komme gerade mit Hund vom Strand aus Scharbeutz und muß leider mitteilen - schneit und Schnee bleibt liegen, Straßen (noch ) frei.

Sind ja immer noch ein paar Tage hin, aber das Wetter wird hier definitiv schlechter.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Februar 2004)

*Hilfe ! * 
Wer weiss genaues ??

Der nautisches Wetterdienst sagt für Samstag Wind aus W mit 1 an und der www.wetter.de gibt den Wind aus SO mit 3 an !!!
Was ist denn nu Sache ????;+


----------



## Reppi (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo Mike ;
das ist das Problem,welches ich auch immer habe.............die Jungs sind sich nicht einig= beide in einen Topf und durch 2 teilen...dann hat Du ggf. den Mittelwert............
Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl nur kommen,wenn das Wetter einigermaßen paßt.
Ich bin nach meiner Freitagstour heute den ersten Tag ohne Fieber........wenn sich jetzt die Bronchen noch zurückmelden....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Februar 2004)

@ Mikefish 
schau einfach mal heute in den oberen Link rein. Heut steht auch was über Samstag drin! SW um 4. Du kamst zu früh. Solltest Dich in deinem Alter beherrschen können!

Samstag 28.02.2004:

Uhrzeit                      Windrichtung  Windstärke  Böen                                                                 Wellenhöhen  Signifikantes Wetter  
0:00 Uhr  SW                    4              4         0.8-1.2m kein 
6:00 Uhr      
12:00 Uhr  SW                  4              4         0.8-1.2m kein 
18:00 Uhr    


Zur Zeit schneit und hagelt es öfters. Bleibt bisher in Lübeck nicht lange auf den Strassen liegen. Schneewolken sind aber da. Wartet lieber bis Freitag und entscheidet dann. Ich wünsch Euch viel Glück mit Fisch und Wetter!


----------



## Salmonelle (25. Februar 2004)

EGAL, hab mir extra Urlaub genommen.
Rückzieher? - GIBBET NICH!
Gelle Markus?

Ich bin jedenfalls in weniger als zwölf Stunden auf Strecke, denn ich hab ab jetzt LANGES WOCHENENDE!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß


----------



## DerDuke (25. Februar 2004)

@Salmonelle:    You can count on me!!!  :m

Auch wenn es schei.... kalt sein wird, ich düse Freitag sehr früh los. Jetzt gibt es kein zurück mehr. #d


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Februar 2004)

@ BBangler

Achso, darf man Deine Links erst 24 Stunden später anklicken ?? 
Na da frage ich mich wer hier einen zufrüh abgeschossen hat aber das kann man ja in Deinem jugendlichem Alter noch verzeihen. Denn da waren wir auch mal.....:q :q 
Auch Du wirst noch "reifen" und dann klappt es vielleicht auch mit dem Weibervolk........oder ?:m :q :g


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Februar 2004)

Das Weibervolk ist zur Zeit erstmal erledigt! Fliege am Dienstag nach England zu meiner neuen Liebschaft


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Februar 2004)

Nabend,

hier mal, wie es jetzt aktuell bei mir vor der Tür aussieht.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Februar 2004)

... und weil es so schön ist  

Sch...wetter:r , abere es sind ja noch ein paar Tage und es kann ja täglich besser werden #h 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Februar 2004)

Wo wohnst Du denn ?? Beschmierte Postkästen ?? Wie ekelhaft....
Naja, es gibt eben halt überall "klein Bronx".... aber lieber Stephan - ist denn der Weg aus Mittenwald an die Küste nicht etwas weit ?? :q


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Februar 2004)

Wohnt er nicht in Gettodorf, äh Gleschendorf??? :q :q :q
Wann entscheidet sich denn nun, ob es am Samstag losgeht???
Ich gehe übrigens sowieso los... 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (25. Februar 2004)

@Vossi 
bei euch sehen die Postkästen aber komisch aus

war heute in Kaltenkirchen, da ist auch alles weiss gewesen...blieb aber nicht liegen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Februar 2004)

> bei euch sehen die Postkästen aber komisch aus


 ... Sorry Ace..... Du wohnst ja im "Ausland"  
Also entweder es handelt sich um einen Kasten der Post, in welchem der Zusteller seinen Sack eingelagert bekommt (den Postsack) und auf der Tour dann abholt, oder aber es ist ein TELEKOM-Kästchen, in dem eh keine DSL Drähte gelegt sind :q


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Februar 2004)

@ Vossi
Dat sind KVz Gehäuse oder Verstärkerkästen für Kabelfernsehen.
Und Dsl gibt es überall, außer in Klein Barnitz...   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Februar 2004)

@ Vossi :

Jetzt weiß ich erst, was du meinst?!?

DAs ist eine Wanderausstellung (rechts im Bild) und zu sehen sind 2 Exponate von A. Warh... oder so ähnlich oder war es Dal.:q 


Grüße von der "Costa del Snow"

Stephan :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Februar 2004)

nu hört mir aber auf... habt Ihr denn nicht gelesen ?? nur Meldungen zum Treffen hier rein....keine Boarddisziplin mehr bei Euch...echt erschreckend.... Mike...sorry für diese beiden Rüpel :g


----------



## Gnilftz (25. Februar 2004)

Asche auf mein Haupt...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Februar 2004)

@ DD :

Wie denn ??? Was denn ???

... ich bin hier doch der "Kachelmann für Arme" - damit sich die Sportfreunde nicht die Ohren abfahren.

... na gut - NUR noch sachlich, HERR VOSS :q  

Grüße S.:g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Februar 2004)

genau so Herr Gartzensen....

@Mike...... werde , so wie es ausschaut am Samtag nicht erscheinen könne... genaueres folgt am Freitag abend....

und es liegt nicht an den Kollegen GNMPH oder Stephan


----------



## marschel (25. Februar 2004)

@stephan

sprech mal mit deiner gemeinde....so gehts ja nun auch nicht mit den beschmierungen...ich habe hier mal nen link von meiner seite für dich... :q

und bevor ihr fragt...natürlich ist das schleichwerbung!!!! 

www.winkel-gruppe.de

we will never get a chance for graffiti on YOUR wall...oder so ähnlich


----------



## MichaelB (26. Februar 2004)

Moin,

es ist hier doch schon die eine oder andere Absage zu lesen... sind wir uns denn noch sicher, gemeinsam dem Wetter trotzen zu wollen?

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und ich hatte mit der Begründung, am 28ten Februar sei es bestimmt frühlingshafter, für eben dieses Datum gestimmt... :g


----------



## Reppi (26. Februar 2004)

Ich sehe schwarz...............
Der Wettergott ist gegen uns..........wiedermal....:c 
Also bei dem Wetter werde ich wohl passen.......
Und nun verliert mein BB auch noch Luft und ich kann nicht erkennen, wo...............sch...ße :c :c 
Aktueller Blick aus dem Fenster...


----------



## simon s (26. Februar 2004)

Moin

Gibt es schon einen Plan wo es hin gehen soll.

MFG Simon:z


----------



## Laggo (26. Februar 2004)

Hi,
Sieht doch vom Wind her recht gut aus und das bischen Kälte kann uns jawohl nicht abhalten!

Samstag 28.02.2004:

Uhrzeit  Windrichtung  Windstärke  Böen  Wellenhöhen Signifikantes Wetter  
0:00 Uhr SSE 2-3 4 0-0.5m kein 
6:00 Uhr      
12:00 Uhr ESE 1-2 3 0-0.5m kein 
18:00 Uhr  

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Glühweinkocher ist fit gemacht und Grillanzünder hab ich auch noch gefunden!!!:z


----------



## Blauortsand (26. Februar 2004)

Bin mit 55%er Sicherheit auch mit von der Partie, wo wird dass Treffen sein und wann geht es los??????????


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Februar 2004)

@ All

Leider werde ich und Mirco absagen . :c 

Es geht hier bei diesem Treffen nicht um "optimale" Bedingungen, die wird man sowieso fast nie haben.
Aber das ist doch etwas Hardcore-Fishing, so bei 0° oder Minusgraden am Schneebedeckten Strand mehrere Stunden zu stehen. Auch die Anfahrt von über 300Km ist mir/uns zu risikoreich!
Wenn es etwas ertäglicher gewesen wäre, hätte ich DD vorgeschlagen, weil der Wind von SW über ESE drehen soll und abends/nachts auf NO dreht. Würde es in DD gut passen vom Wind. Aber mit Aussicht auf Schneeschauer, Eisregen und Regen auf gefrorenen Boden..... nein Danke. 

All denen die doch sich treffen wollen und dazu etwas weiter anfahren müssen, wünsche ich eine gute Hin + Rückfahrt und natürlich "viel Spass". :m #h 

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil  #h


----------



## Laggo (27. Februar 2004)

Moin Leude,

Vielleicht wäre es jetzt sinnvoll wenn jeder der vorne auf der Liste steht mal ein kurzes Satement abgibt ob er noch dabei ist und was er mitbringt!
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall hoch,aber wenn kaum jemand da ist brauch ich den ganzen Kram wie Glühweinkocher usw. nicht mitschleppen!

Danke Laggo


----------



## Rudi (27. Februar 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

auch ich werde bei den Wetterverhältnissen nicht kommen.

Rudi.


----------



## Maddin (27. Februar 2004)

Bin nicht dabei


----------



## MFGI (27. Februar 2004)

Ich werde auch nicht dabei sein.:c 
730 km bei den derzeitigen Straßenverhältnissen muß ich nicht unbedingt haben.
Ist zwar schade, wohl aber die vernünftigste Lösung.


----------



## Reppi (27. Februar 2004)

Ich wollte aufgrund meiner Bronchitis,die ich mir letzten Freitag eingefangen habe,nur zum Klönen rüberkommen; aber bei den Straßenverhältnissen bleibe ich zu hause !
Viel Spass den anderen Bekloppten !!!!


----------



## detlefb (27. Februar 2004)

Iich werde mich ausklinken, 
auch wenn in HH gerade die Sonne scheint, (Thx MichealB) ,
ist Wetterlage nicht so doll.
!!!!!Wenn jemand den Grossgrill abholen moechte bitte PN.!!!!
 Bin bis 18:00 online
Allen die doch los wollen viel Petri

Greetz Detlef#h #h


----------



## MeFoMan (27. Februar 2004)

Na schönen Dank Petrus:e 
Jetzt habe ich mich soooo lange auf das WE gefreut. 
Aber bei dem Wetter .... Ich klinke mich auch aus.

ABER

Aufgeschoben ist nicht Aufgehoben :z 

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude :m 

C U am Wasser

Markus


----------



## MichaelB (27. Februar 2004)

Moin,

auch wenn hier in HH momentan die Sonne scheint :g  werde ich dem Trend folgen und bin raus. 
Mich schrecken weder die Straßen- als vielmehr die allgemeinen Temperaturverhältnisse - als Rücken-Krüppel ist es momentan bestimmt g´scheiter, sich nicht in die Ostsee zu stellen.

Wann starten wir den nächsten Versuch eines großen Küstentreffens?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (27. Februar 2004)

Im März ist doch schon der große Katzenprüg.....äh BB-Cup;
es sei denn wir machen zb. in HD (weil Wetterunabhängig) einen kurzfristigen Versuch !
Ich wäre dafür !!


----------



## JosiHH (27. Februar 2004)

Wenn ich rausschau: Sonnenschein in HH-Ost.
Aber in der Tat etwas zu kalt, zu erkältet, und und und....
Also gibts auch keine Frikadellen und bleifreie Getränke. 

@ Reppi
... und wann ist was im März ?

JosiHH


----------



## Fischkoopp (27. Februar 2004)

@ all

Und raus :c  schade.

Fahre dann evtl. nach Kiel, oder Heickendorf - Wattis und Ringler wollen baden.


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2004)

Hi,

na dann... auf bald! 
Und bitte an einem Sonntag ! 

Greetz,
theaactor (ab heute adsl-mäßig gaaanz schnell im Board! :z


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Februar 2004)

> theaactor (ab heute adsl-mäßig gaaanz schnell im Board!



Hansenet rulez:z :m


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2004)

HI,

@Truttafriend: YES IT DOES! 
Bin ganz benebelt... #h


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Februar 2004)

sause mit 4mbit durchs Kabel. Der Waaaaahnsin:k 

P.S. Deine PN hab ich eben beantwortet#h


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2004)

HI,

ich werd' schon bei 2,4 mbits ganz narrisch! 
28Mb in zwei Minuten.. haloOHOOO!
Irre!

Sorry --  offtopic, aber ich bingrad soo begeistert :m 

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## Fastroller (27. Februar 2004)

Salute Angler von der Trute...#a

#4 #a

Schade schade, also nix Fische morgen von der Promenade, dafür lecker Frühstück mit Marmelade !! :v

Dann werde ich meine Kiste Gold in Rückstellung nehmen ( so mir das gelingt, was ich nicht wirklich glaube...) #2

Bis zum nächsten Termin, und allen unerschrockenen ( Ace, Dorschdiggler und den anderen Chaoten ) ein freundliches petri für Morgen, werde Sonntag warscheinlich noch kurzfristig am Start sein. :b

Schreibe dann einen Bericht.


----------



## Laggo (28. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Bin wieder zuhause!!!
Nur mal eben als kurze Info!
Es gab strahlenden Sonnenschein, nur ein laues Lüftchen absolut null Niederschlag und zur Krönung wurde ich auch noch mit Fisch belohnt :m 
Ein kleiner Bericht folgt morgen, da ich jetzt leider schon wieder weg muß!!!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## JosiHH (29. Februar 2004)

Moinsen,

da hat der Laggo recht. Klasse Sonnenschein. Ab 14.00 Uhr auffrischender Wind aus O bis SO. Strahlend klares Wasser unterm Hansapark. Aber leider keine Fische. 

Da hat uns der Kachelmann ganz schön auf den Arm genommen.

Josi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. Februar 2004)

Tja so ist das mit den Wettervorhersagen. 
Das was angsagt wurde, ist nur bis zum Münsterland und dem Rheinland gekommen. Somit war es an der Ostseeküste ein schöner Sonnentag !
Wäre es aber so eingetroffen wie vorhergesagt..... na denn hätten wir aber am Strand ein Schneezauber gehabt!

OK, man steckt nicht drin aber lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen, als wie mit der Anreise sich schon den Hals zu riskieren.
Die Ostsee läuft uns nicht weg, wir können uns immerwieder mal treffen.
Also in diesem Sinne, auf ein nächstes mal. :m #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Februar 2004)

Moin,

dafür hatten wir heute Morgen Schnee in Scharbeutz - und lieber auf Nummer Sicher als kaputte Knochen.

Außerdem gehts doch jetzt erst wieder los.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Februar 2004)

Moin,
ich sehe es genau wie MikeFish,
es war zwar ein schönes Wetter gestern, aber das Wasser war schweinekalt 1-2 Grad...   
Gegen Nachmittag wehte doch ein ganz schön unangenehmer Wind. Dafür muß man nicht durch die halbe Republik reisen.
Das Treffen sollten wir machen, wenn es etwas frühlingshafter wird.
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Salmonelle (29. Februar 2004)

Also mein WE war einfach nur super. Ich hatte es ja angedroht: Rückzieher gibbet nich.
Also ganz kurz: Donnerstag nachmittag in Dahme versucht. Ergebnis - eiskalte Fingers! Schnee gabs eigentlich nur auf den ersten 100 Km der Hinfahrt (so bis Münster), also Glück gehabt.
Freitag bei strahlendem Sonnenschein den ganzen Tag in WH mit DerDuke zusammen gebellyboatet und vom Strand geblinkert. Ergebnis - wieder nüscht aus dem Wasser geholt.
Samstag auf das Erscheinen des einen oder anderen Boardies in DD gehofft und dort den ganzen Tag vom Bellyboat Dorsche gefangen, na ja , 5 Stück jedenfalls. Auch DerDuke ist nicht ganz ohne Fisch geblieben und hat jedenfalls eine gelungene BB-Premiere hingelegt. Dazu hat er sicherlich noch selbst etwas zu erzählen. Aber da müsst ihr noch etwas drauf warten. Während ich heute morgen nach dem Frühstück die Heimreise angetreten habe, ist der doch glatt nochmal zum Dazendorfer Strand gefahren. Ich sach euch: der hat BBB (BellyBoatBlut) geleckt.
Übrigens das Wetter war wie gestern auch heute wieder Super, nbüschen kalt zwar, aber gut.

Gruß und Schluss
Salmonelle


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Februar 2004)

Klasse Horst.....
Mein Kumpel Dirk, Stephan und ich haben uns heute auch aufgerafft.
Wir sind zur "Tonne fünf" gewatet.
Dafür, dass die Tonne so berühmt ist, war aber echt nicht viel los


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Februar 2004)

Ihr Nasen,
die rote Tonne is die berühmte, Ihr wart auf der falschen Seite der Fahrrinne... :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Februar 2004)

@ Heiko:

Ne, Ne wir waren schon auf der richtigen Seite, wir haben zur roten Tonne rübergeworfen, weil wir die Fischlis nicht vergrämen wollten.:q :q :q 


War übrigens saukalt und ich hatte nach 2 h die Schnauze voll.


----------



## DerDuke (29. Februar 2004)

So Freunde, jetzt bin ich auch wieder zuhause angekommen.

Hier der Beweis, dass ich wirklich Bellyboat gefahren bin.
Am Freitag in WH war es genial ruhig für meine Bellyboat-Premiere. Leider gabs kein Fisch. Den habe ich aber am Samstag in DD gefangen.

Danke Horst dass du auf mich "aufgepasst" hast, beim ersten Mal auf dem Bellyboat ist eine Eskorte doch sehr beruhigend.

Gruß an Alle.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Februar 2004)

ähmm ... -Markus, hast du nicht was vergessen ? :m


----------



## DerDuke (29. Februar 2004)

ups, wo ist das Bild?


----------



## DerDuke (29. Februar 2004)

Letzter Versuch


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Februar 2004)

:q :q :q


----------



## DerDuke (29. Februar 2004)

und hier der Fang (nur der Große ist von mir, die beiden Winzlinge :q gehören Horst)


----------



## DerDuke (29. Februar 2004)

und hier der Horst


----------



## DerDuke (29. Februar 2004)

Und zum Schluß noch mein Bericht von heute:

In Dazendorf war ziemlich Wind und Wellen.
Deshalb hab ich mich nich auf den Teich getraut und war nur 2 Stunden am Strand unterwegs. Ergebnis: 0,0 Fisch

Trotzdem, ich komm wieder keine Frage :m


----------



## Ace (29. Februar 2004)

schönes Ding ihr zwei#6 Glückwunsch zur gelungenen Premiere...is geil wa


----------



## DerDuke (29. Februar 2004)

@Ace:  hast du den Rutenhalter auf dem Bild gesehen? Nochmal vielen Dank für den Tip, funktioniert super gut.


----------



## theactor (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

*Seufz*
Premieren everywhere!
ACE >> wann vergewaltigst Du mich endlich   ;+


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Februar 2004)

.....war klar Sönke....


> ACE >> wann vergewaltigst Du mich endlich


 .... im Januar abgeschlagen, dann eben kurz vor ultimo im Februar schnell nochmal einen reinhängen :q :q


----------



## theactor (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Halloooooo Boardferkelfahnder HUHUUUUUUUUUU!!! :q


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von theactor _
> *Hi,
> 
> ACE >> wann vergewaltigst Du mich endlich   ;+ *



Kann es sein, daß Du dem Eierdiggler Konkurenz machen willst??? :q :q :q

Bin mal gespannt, wann die Sirene erschallt... 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Februar 2004)

> Premieren everywhere!


 ...... :q :q :q :q 
hab ich jetzt erst verstanden :q :q 
Du bist noch Jungfrau.....


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Februar 2004)

Und ich tippe zu langsam...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Februar 2004)

.... und willst es auf die harte Tour


----------



## theactor (29. Februar 2004)

HI,



> Du bist noch Jungfrau.....


:q :q 
U make me laugh! #6

Hier muss man wirklich jedes Wort 4x überdenken!

Also nochmal: 
ACE, stülpe mir endlich das Gummi über!!
(neee... auch nicht... *mist*)


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dorschdiggler _
> *.... und willst es auf die harte Tour *


#d #d #d 
Vossi,
so langsam wirste mir unheimlich... 
Dir dreh ich nicht mehr den Rücken zu!!!
Es fing alles mit dem Gaysax an! :q


----------



## theactor (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,



> Dir dreh ich nicht mehr den Rücken zu!!!



..das ist auch keine optimale Lösung: dann hat er nämlich den vollen Egg-diggel-Zugriff :q


----------



## Broesel (29. Februar 2004)

jupps...Vossi wird irgendwie anners... 

Gnilftz tippelte:


> Es fing alles mit dem Gaysax an!



jaja..ganz harmlos...aber wer weiß, mit was das am Ende aufhört....  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Februar 2004)

Ich hatte mal ne Eishockeyausrüstung, vielleicht ist der Digglerschutz ja noch da... :q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Februar 2004)

:c ...ich sage nun bald nichts mehr.... vor allen Dingen werde ich die Wahl meiner Worte sorgsam überdenken.....
Hier wird man ja für die kleinste Kleinigkeit an die Wand getackert...


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Februar 2004)

Zu Poden mit Dir Pursche!!! :q


----------



## theactor (29. Februar 2004)

HI,



> Hier wird man ja für die kleinste Kleinigkeit an die Wand getackert...



ach sooo nennt man das Neudeutsch.. "tackern" ahmmmmm!! Seehr interessant


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Februar 2004)

Du must dich verlesen haben Theactor , da stand nicht "an der Wand getackert" sondern "an die Wand getackert"!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. Februar 2004)

Danke Jelle.....

Dir bin ich heute gefolgt, um Deine Fangplätze zu ergründen....
Als die Fahrt dann allerdings auf die A24 ging, bin ich lieber zurückgefahren :q


----------



## theactor (29. Februar 2004)

HI,

@Blauortsand: ach sooo.. verstehe :q 
Hatte nur kurzfristig gedacht, dass es - je nach Intensität des Bedürfnisses - keinen großen Unterschied machen würde...

:g


----------



## Dorsch1 (29. Februar 2004)

Wat denn hier los?;+ 

de janze Bellyfraktion saut ja hier rum?#d#d#d

Man Leute...euch kann man nich aus de Ogen lassen.:q :q 

Wie soll ick Euch alle unter eenen Hut kriejen.;+ 
Muß ick ja een Rudel Ferkel nominieren.;+ :q :q 

*Taaatüüütataaaaa* 

Bellyfraktion nominiert für den Februar noch.:q :m 
Da kann ich ja echt nur den jesamten Thread einstellen.#d#d


----------



## theactor (29. Februar 2004)

..also ICH bin total unschuldig.. weil ich hab nämlich ga' kein Belly (wobei wir wieder beim Thema wären.. also: ACE, HALLOOOOOO!)


----------



## Blauortsand (29. Februar 2004)

Ich habe mit der Geschichte doch auch schon überhaupt nicht im geringsten irgendetwas zu tun!

@Diggedi
Kannst auch einfach mit mir fischen gehen! Hauptsache Du behälst deine Hände über der Wasseroberfläche!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. März 2004)

@ Dorsch1

Die gesamte BBfraktion ??
Nein dagegen wehre ich mich !!
ich habe zwar diesen Thread hier angefangen und um keinerlei "BlaBla" gebeten aber wie man sieht...... 

Vielleicht sollte doch noch ein Chatlaberecke eingerichtet werden im AB ?? Ist ja manchmal nicht mehr zu aushalten aber sagt man was , wird man noch veräppelt und hochgezogen. 

Also ich bitte mich aus dieser Boardferkelei und deren Bewertung rauszuhalten! :g :q


----------



## theactor (1. März 2004)

Hi,



> ich habe zwar diesen Thread hier angefangen und um keinerlei "BlaBla" gebeten aber wie man sieht......



Der 28.2. ist vergangen, oder?
Da kann ich es nicht soo schlimm finden wenn hier mal wieder ein Ferkelausrutscher passiert...
Wäre es hier noch akut um den 28. gegangen würde ich ja nichts sagen, aber so...

Anyways, i had some good laughs...


----------



## detlefb (1. März 2004)

Tja,
so kann es kommen,... nen Thread starten und schon im Visier der Ferkelfahnder...... 
Mal schauen was denn noch so passiert:q :q 

Greetz Detlef#h


----------

